# This will make you laugh



## marklk (Sep 16, 2016)

I was looking for an old pioneer AD-312 manual and ran across this: Nos 70s 80s Pioneer Ad 312 Vintage Car Stereo Component Car Amplifier Usa Made - Used Hospital Equipment


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

You didn't know that the first defibrillators were made from car amplifiers?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

marklk said:


> I was looking for an old pioneer AD-312 manual and ran across this: Nos 70s 80s Pioneer Ad 312 Vintage Car Stereo Component Car Amplifier Usa Made - Used Hospital Equipment


The link isn't working. I would like to see it though, if that's the case. Try again?  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## trenion (Feb 23, 2017)

I couldn't get it but it sounds interesting.


----------

